# Hi new member visiting Derby



## Lauriejanesmith (May 22, 2009)

Hi everyone. Nice to meet you. We stayed in matlock last night. In derby today. Anyone got advise on places to stay or goto. Anywhere in derbyshire or beyond this b/h weekend?


----------



## Pioneer (May 22, 2009)

Welcome Lauriejanesmith to the site. Can't help with your locations, but you should find some info in the forums. I have seen some info on places in Derbyshire.
Have a good weekend, the sun is going to shine!
That could be the kiss of death.

Happy Camping


----------



## petercheason (May 22, 2009)

Hi Laura Jane Smith , nice to meet you and welcome you will find this a useful site ....unless you get me , no help at all with Derbyshire but bound to be something in the memory banks if you search


----------



## tony (May 22, 2009)

Lauriejanesmith said:


> Hi everyone. Nice to meet you. We stayed in matlock last night. In derby today. Anyone got advise on places to stay or goto. Anywhere in derbyshire or beyond this b/h weekend?



hi welcome, sorry cant help 
ask & thow shall receive. (i hope)
tony


----------



## ajs (May 22, 2009)

Lauriejanesmith said:


> Hi everyone. Nice to meet you. We stayed in matlock last night. In derby today. Anyone got advise on places to stay or goto. Anywhere in derbyshire or beyond this b/h weekend?


 
 welcoms mrs smith...hayfield is a nice site.. off the A624 between glossop and chapel en le frith 

btw... yer not my mother are you 

 regards
aj


----------



## Lauriejanesmith (May 22, 2009)

Hi Aj

I could be if you wanted me to be!!!!!!!!

41, so is that a good age for a mother?

Not really had any of my own, but inherited a few and my sis now has a little one that I can mother!

Made it to Asbourne, not sure where to go tomorrow?!

Bye for now


----------



## kimbowbill (May 22, 2009)

Lauriejanesmith said:


> Hi everyone. Nice to meet you. We stayed in matlock last night. In derby today. Anyone got advise on places to stay or goto. Anywhere in derbyshire or beyond this b/h weekend?



Hi LJS

welcome to the site, i'm not aware of anything where your looking but as otheres have advised there are plenty of older posts with heaps of info 

good luck

Jenny


----------



## ajs (May 23, 2009)

Lauriejanesmith said:


> Hi Aj
> 
> I could be if you wanted me to be!!!!!!!!
> 
> 41, so is that a good age for a mother?


 

never been mothered by a 41 year old....i'll try anything once me
and if i like it.... well 

regards
aj


----------



## lenny (May 23, 2009)

ajs said:


> never been mothered by a 41 year old....i'll try anything once me
> and if i like it.... well
> 
> regards
> aj



 Behave Yassell Andy, you,re just a smoove talkin suvenna

BTW I,ve determined you must be Andy Smith but what does the "J" stand for?, could it be Jules,Julien,Jordan or Jemima


----------



## runnach (May 23, 2009)

well if you leave Castleton , Ignore winnats pass ..a stretch of road that on here is suggested as a safe camping spot.

Alternatively, leave Castelton ..take Winnats pass ...past Speedwell cavern ..at the top of winnats turn right....Mam tor is on you right and take a right turn ..towards Edale ..You are I think dropping through chapel brow ...at the bottom turn left as if going to Jacobs Ladder ..Kinder scout ..a car park where you shouldnt have any problems

Alternatively Millersdale an old railway station car park, Also Houndskirk moor offers opportunities ..At Foxhouses is a car park ...but yon end is a better bet ...

Dig out the map to highlight my suggestions ..and I hope it helps 

Channa.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (May 23, 2009)

Lauriejanesmith said:


> Hi everyone. Nice to meet you. We stayed in matlock last night. In derby today. Anyone got advise on places to stay or goto. Anywhere in derbyshire or beyond this b/h weekend?


Loads of places local to where you are.You have been to Matlock have you tried Matlock Bath,next village up is Cromford  take signs for basin lovely walk down the canal.Coming back down the A6 is Bakewell a very busy market town,Monsall Head just outside Bakewell thro Ashford inthe water,good for walking and a pub with good food,Buxton also worth a visit ,Spa town .,Leek not too far from Ashborne or as someone said Hayfield you should find a few wildcampers there.
Rob


----------



## ajs (May 23, 2009)

lenny said:


> Behave Yassell Andy, you,re just a smoove talkin suvenna
> 
> BTW I,ve determined you must be Andy Smith but what does the "J" stand for?, could it be Jules,Julien,Jordan or Jemima


 

justin-time 


just a john realy 

regards
aj


----------



## Lauriejanesmith (May 24, 2009)

Hi thanks channa. Will giue a go 2moro. In baslow cp 2nite.


----------



## ajs (May 24, 2009)

Lauriejanesmith said:


> Hi thanks channa. Will giue a go 2moro. In baslow cp 2nite.


..


is that a 4 star with a pool 

 regards
aj


----------

